
Bitcoin causing CO2 emissions comparable to Hamburg - EndXA
https://www.tum.de/nc/en/about-tum/news/press-releases/details/35499/
======
gaspoweredcat
strange really, you never hear about the vast swathes of energy used by the
banking sector in various server farms, banks and offices and its impact on
the world, its a necessary cost for the system to run. why should only bitcoin
be demonised for its necessary energy use

bottom line is things need power and that need is only going to become a
bigger issue as things like machine learning and cloud gaming pick up, so
rather than gripe about this or that producing xxxx waste lets just focus on
producing clean energy so it wont matter

~~~
justaaron
"proof of work" blockchain-based crypto-currencies deliberately waste power
and continually increase this wastefulness by design over time.

bitcoin proof-of-work complexity increased 4x in 2018 alone.

no amount of renewables CAN cover this, nor should they, as it's bad design
and should be phased-out for something else.

invent that "something else" and you will have done something useful.

